# Southern Magnolia Heartwood for special Stanley Tote and knob



## WooDR67 (Jan 26, 2012)

Im looking for a source of Southern Magnolia for a special project for my older brother. I want to make the tote and knob out of it since the tree has very deep meaning to me and my siblings. It can be greenwood or have some sapwood inclusion ( which it normally does I understand). Thank you in advance for any help you can provide
Eric.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

WooDR67 said:


> looking for a source of Southern Magnolia








Woodfinder: Your Source for Lumber, Veneer and Sawmill Services







woodfinder.com


----------

